# Homade Carbonator



## redbrinkman1955 (Jan 20, 2008)

I made some cream soda with the grandaughter and she didn't want to wake for it to carbonate.The home brew store wasn't open so I came up with this little project. see pics below


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Jan 20, 2008)

This is how I get the co2 into the bottle


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Jan 20, 2008)

here is more


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice job RB! And does it taste as good doing it that way as waiting on the finished product? As long as the grandaughter is happy that's all that matters.


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Jan 21, 2008)

I think it's better to cabonate the natural way, for cream soda it doesn't make to big of a difference.If you open a litre of beer and don't drink it all
you can use it to put co2 pressure and it will keep your beer fresh so there are a couples of benifits to it also if you just want to try out a bottle for a quick taste you can force carbonate it for a taste.
Good Luck and Good Brewing
Redbrinkman1955


----------



## payson (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't know. I force carbonate 95% of my kegs and notice no difference whatsoever between them and kegs carbonated with DME. CO2 is CO2. If the pressure volume is correct then all is well.


----------

